# Young pigeon flew away



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi guys, probably I lost one young pigeon yesterday. I have never succeded to fly the adult birds that I bought. Since I am advised to breed them and fly the youngs. So I decided to breed them and succeded to get the first clutch of babies 2 months back. The two pigeons are exactly 53 days old. I weaned them at 32nd day, trained them to respond to the feed call and enter to their loft. Even I have released them for last three days and they flied a little, passed time by sitting on the loft-roof. But yesterday, one of them flied and went to a neighbour's roof. But I knew that it would return. But surprising me, it flew and went far by a straight line inspite of flying round in the sky and disappeared!
It is very hard to believe on my part. How's this possible? It was born here in my loft and raised here. Then why did it flew so far like a stupid?
I am searching the answer here... What did I do wrong? And yes, I kept them quite hungry too!
Thanks.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

which breed was he?
you should let them hang around with adult pigeons when they are out. you should atleast do that until they are 2 months old. 3 days were not enough for him to imprint your area


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*You really should not fly them in groups of less then 6 birds, as they are like a school group setting, they are still learning and of like minds and it is just dangerous to fly just 2. Best to fly them with older youngsters that have already homed previously.

Have they been trained well to know where the trap door is and how to get thru it?

Did the youngster circle the loft before taking off? There is a chance he may still return, especially if he has flown outside before. *


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

It was a highflyer.
Yes when I released them the previous days, both of them circled the loft for 3-5 times. And they know the door very well as they respond to feed call and went through it for food.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Snehasis Panja said:


> Hi guys, probably I lost one young pigeon yesterday. I have never succeded to fly the adult birds that I bought. Since I am advised to breed them and fly the youngs. So I decided to breed them and succeded to get the first clutch of babies 2 months back. The two pigeons are exactly 53 days old. I weaned them at 32nd day, trained them to respond to the feed call and enter to their loft. Even I have released them for last three days and they flied a little, passed time by sitting on the loft-roof. But yesterday, one of them flied and went to a neighbour's roof. But I knew that it would return. But surprising me, it flew and went far by a straight line inspite of flying round in the sky and disappeared!
> It is very hard to believe on my part. How's this possible? It was born here in my loft and raised here. Then why did it flew so far like a stupid?
> I am searching the answer here... What did I do wrong? And yes, I kept them quite hungry too!
> Thanks.


There are many reasons for flyways. And some we don't know why. My first thoughts usually are they are not comfortable with the loft for some reason. Reasons can be mice/rats, over crowding, too hungry, young strong on the wing and lost,a predator stalking the loft. I think pigeons usually stay where they feel safe and get all that they need. But even if you fill all those needs a pigeon can fly away for other things like finding a mate, esp if the ratio is way off, example more cocks than hens. I have also heard of a fly off because the loft owner was in the loft so much trying to interact with his newly bought young pigeons, when he let them out they took off, you see, he was a predator to them and they needed their space and feel safe. But those are just a few ideas, I'm sure there are many more reasons. One thing I would try is to perhaps feed them more and don't ration the feed too much. Most birds if let out will seek to come in the loft in the evening to roost and eat on their own, that is if they love their loft.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

i would say its just simple, they are high flyers, high flyers have less homing instict, when youngs fly for first time, they go higher and far and far away from their home and get lost. it happens only when they are left out before they are strong enough to fight wind and get imprinted to their surrounding. its important to have droppers flying around when youngs fly for first time. they will kept them down and close to their loft


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

One of my friends located him with some ferals at the roof of a poultry farm, within 800 metres from my home. But I can't catch him from there. Is there any way to make him return?
This morning I went there with one of my adult birds, and released it there. The adult one circled the place twice and returned to my loft but the young didn't follow it.
How can I try to return him?


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

no i mean just let them hang around with adult birds without your interference. you need to have patience and everything will be right


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

there is very less chance that he will return from 8 km. you cannot do much, its a part of pigeon keeping. but still you can try flying your birds every evening hopefully he may return home


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Snehasis Panja said:


> One of my friends located him with some ferals at the roof of a poultry farm, within 800 metres from my home. But I can't catch him from there. Is there any way to make him return?
> This morning I went there with one of my adult birds, and released it there. The adult one circled the place twice and returned to my loft but the young didn't follow it.
> How can I try to return him?


Once they are out the only control we have is if they know a feed call, and if they are hungry they will come to trap in the loft to eat. If this bird does not know that he will be on his own. He could be looking for a mate.


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Ohhh! Thankfully the bird returned to its loft.
Naresh j, I wrote '800 metres' there.
Now how many days, should I let them hang around with the adult birds? Upto 60 days or more?
Skyeking, I have just these two youngs right now! Others are adult birds and don't fly well.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Now that he is back hope you will heed the advice people have given and fly only if you can fly at least six. But am very glad to hear he returned.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hey thats great.
sorry my bad, yes 800 meters was a fine distance to return. 
nice looking high flyers, hope they will fly great!!
do you also have madrasi pigeons?


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes I have. A few weeks earlyer, while I was asking you from whom should I buy the pigeons, I went to a breeder and bought a pair (madrasi). They called it madrasi homer. I don't know if its pure homer or anything else, but the female have a record of 10 hours and 40 minutes non-stop flying. Now I have two babies from them, they are 10&12 days old now.

And yes, I too love their beauty. Luckily got the colour out of two white parents! Looks great with white wings and black body when they are in the air...


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

That good your chick came back,
I am very excited to see you new bought young pigeon photos and their parent madrasi homer photo if it possible please post it.
Thank


----------



## Snehasis Panja (Dec 17, 2015)

Just go through my threads namely 'young pigeons not flying' and 'questions'. I have posted many pics there. Thanks for ur interest.


----------

